# [URGENT] accent en Latex



## decoris (20 Février 2003)

bonjour

comment puis-je faire pour que mon fichier Tex soit lisible par win edit sous windows???

tout mes accents sont transformés en symboles bizarre sous windows, et impossible de compilé le code obtenu...

merci


----------



## decoris (20 Février 2003)

bon c'était vraiment trop urgent, le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé c'est de copier mon code source dans word, de transferer sur le pc et puis de recopier coller dans winedit...

si qqn a une méthode moins "microsoftienne", je suis partant pour une prochaine fois...

@+


----------



## molgow (20 Février 2003)

Ton problème vient du fait que le codage ASCII n'est pas le même sur Mac, Windows ou UNIX.

Une solution est donc d'ouvrir ton fichier avec BBEdit, et de l'enregistrer au format Windows. De cette manière, il sera lisible correctement sur Windows.


----------



## decoris (20 Février 2003)

je pensais que ce problème était résolu avec mac os X...

...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (20 Février 2003)

Une autre solution, sans passer par une application tierce, est de ne pas utiliser les accents dans le code, mais bien le code des accents ....

é = \'e
è = \`e

.....

les accents ne sont pas gérés par défaut dans latex, dont en utilisant les codes, ils seront utilisables dans tout éditeur Tex ...


----------



## Nathalex (26 Février 2003)

J'arrive peut-être après la bataille mais TeXShop propose une option d'encodage d'enregistrement : c'est bien à ça que ça doit servir, non ?


----------



## decoris (1 Mars 2003)

je ne vois pas... enfin bon, je vais un peu prospecter maintenant que j'ai le temps...

merci quand même


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (1 Mars 2003)

wOOt, j'ai eu un cours sur LaTeX hier .. j'ai enfin réussi à comprendre comment ca marche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bon, j'ai pas tout suivi à cause de la fatigue, mais bon ...



Donc en fait, apparement, il n'est pas possible d'avoir un fichier compatible multi-plateforme à partir du moment ou tu spécifie un encodage pour les accents ... j'en conclut donc que pour avoir des accents sur toutes les plates-formes, il faut appliquer la technique que j'ai cité au dessus ....


----------



## decoris (1 Mars 2003)

disons qu'il faut juste changer le package : usepackage applemac sur mac, et usepackage xxxxxxx sous win.

visisblement il ya moyen de sauver un document tex sous mille formats différents.. je vais essayer en txt pour voir si la les accents sont gérés...


----------



## Lupin sansei (1 Mars 2003)

De manière générale, si le source doit passer d'une plateforme à une autre, ne pas utiliser les caractères français et les remplacer par les commandes \....
et c'est facile de modifier les sources déjà tapés.
rechercher et remplacer tout


----------



## decoris (2 Mars 2003)

je sais, mais ton code source devient bcp moins lisible alors...

il doit quand même y avoir un moyen, nondidja!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (2 Mars 2003)

Bah le but de LaTeX n'est pas d'avoir un fichier source lisible.... Ton fichier source est un code, et non un texte lisible ... Donc c'est normal qu'il ne soit pas des plus lisibles .... C'est comme tout langage de programation, sans compilation, il n'est pas censé montrer ton résultat....

Tu vas pas me dire que lorsque tu fais un tableau sous TeX, il est lisible dans ton fichier source ?


----------



## decoris (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Toine</font><hr> * Bah le but de LaTeX n'est pas d'avoir un fichier source lisible.... Ton fichier source est un code, et non un texte lisible ... Donc c'est normal qu'il ne soit pas des plus lisibles .... C'est comme tout langage de programation, sans compilation, il n'est pas censé montrer ton résultat....

Tu vas pas me dire que lorsque tu fais un tableau sous TeX, il est lisible dans ton fichier source ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

nan, les tableaux je les faits toujours sous exell, et je les importe après...

pour ce qui est de la lisibilité, je trouve ça quand même bcp plus rapide de corriger les fautes d'ortho directement dans le code que devoir compiler a chaque fois, surtout quand ton fichier fait dans les 60 pages...

il faudrait un petit script, ou quand tu glisses ton fichier .tex dessus, il te ressort un fichier "monfichierWIN.tex", où tous les accents ont été automatiquement tranformé...

qui s'y colle???


----------



## Lupin sansei (3 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Toine</font><hr> * 

Tu vas pas me dire que lorsque tu fais un tableau sous TeX, il est lisible dans ton fichier source ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

quelle horreur! m'en parle pas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




autant je trouve Latex super, autant qd il faut faire une modif dans un tableau il y a de quoi s'arracher les cheveux


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Lupin sansei:</font><hr /> * 

quelle horreur! m'en parle pas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




autant je trouve Latex super, autant qd il faut faire une modif dans un tableau il y a de quoi s'arracher les cheveux  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'avoue que mettre en place de beau tableau ... c'est vraiment la galère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et tout remodifié, ca l'est encore plus ....

Mais c'est tellement jolie quand tu as réussi


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> decus:</font><hr /> * 

nan, les tableaux je les faits toujours sous exell, et je les importe après...

pour ce qui est de la lisibilité, je trouve ça quand même bcp plus rapide de corriger les fautes d'ortho directement dans le code que devoir compiler a chaque fois, surtout quand ton fichier fait dans les 60 pages...

il faudrait un petit script, ou quand tu glisses ton fichier .tex dessus, il te ressort un fichier "monfichierWIN.tex", où tous les accents ont été automatiquement tranformé...

qui s'y colle???  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas moi qui vait le faire en tout cas, puisque j'ai bien l'habitude d'utiliser les codes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis, tu vas pas me dire que compiler c'est long .... et en plus, c'est tellement plus agréable à lire quand c'est compiler que dans la source, que pour corriger, c'est quand même ce qu'il se fait de mieux ... (après l'impression papier bien sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Lupin sansei (4 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Toine</font><hr> 

J'avoue que mettre en place de beau tableau ... c'est vraiment la galère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et tout remodifié, ca l'est encore plus ....

Mais c'est tellement jolie quand tu as réussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [/b] 

[/QUOTE]

c'est clair qu'il manque un petit soft GNU qui permet de faire un tableau facile avec une interface agréable.
hop un glisser-déposer et il est insérer dans le source.

Ah! si je savais programmer....


----------



## tehem (4 Mars 2003)

gnumeric?


----------



## daffyb (4 Mars 2003)

Il y a Lyx qui peux pas mal aider......
comment l'installer ?
ben :

```
fink install Lyx
```
pardi !


----------



## joumier (5 Mars 2003)

Je profite qu'il y ait un sujet sur LaTeX pour me renseigner un peu... Je découvre depuis hier soir, et je nage un peu, mais bon, je m'amuse bien... J'aurais donc une question: d'après ce que j'ai lu dans ce forum, il y a moyen d'obtenir des caractères accentués sans utiliser les codes \'e etc. Comment s'y prend-on? Lorsque je tape un é par exemple, il n'apparaît pas sur le document final en PDF. (J'utilise TexShop)


----------



## joumier (5 Mars 2003)

Comme j'ai trouvé, je me réponds à moi-même (au cas où ça pourrait aider quelqu'un):

J'ai juste ajouté au document:
\usepackage[applemac]{inputenc} 
Ce qui me permet d'entrer directement les caractères accentués.

En rajoutant:
\usepackage[french]{babel}
je peux aussi utiliser « et ».


----------



## decoris (8 Mars 2003)

moi j'ai trouvé comment permettre que mes fichiers sources soient lisibles sur pc!!!

je remplace l'extension .tex par .java
on ouvre avec project builder
on choisi format-file encoding - unicode ETF 16
on sauvegarde sous un autre nom le fichier
on renome le .java en .tex, et il est lisible depuis un pc!!!

reste a savoir faire le contraire...
pour le moment, j'ouvre le fichier tex sous virtual pc, je l'enregistre au format doc, je l'ouvre sous mac os X, je le copie c olle dans iTexMac...

pas super pratique, mais au moins je ne fais plus chier mes collègues PC avec mon mac!


----------



## daffyb (8 Mars 2003)

Tout récemment, en cherchant un éditeur de texte digne de ce nom (sous MacOS 8.6) afin de saisir du code TeX, j'ai trouvé ce soft GRATUIT compatible aussi pour MacOS X :
Je vous donne le lien car je suis un mec cool.
En plus il est capable d'enregister et de lire du texte encodé pour Windows &amp; Co.

La Perle...


----------



## decoris (8 Mars 2003)

ouais, pas mal du tout (moins lourd que la méthode de PB), mais par contre il ne sait pas non plus lire du texte codé au format win...

ne me dites pas qu'il n'y a aucun bête éditeur qui puisse lire du texte au format windows...


----------



## decoris (8 Mars 2003)

toutes mes excuses : le programme permet effectivement de lire des fichiers windows...

il suffit de glisser le fichier txt formaté windows sur l'icone de mi, puis de faire un pommeA pour tout sélectionner et d'aller dans option-correct text encoding, puis de sélectionner le dernier (iso machin).

après on fait option, text encoding, mac os Roman, 
puis save as, et voilà!!!

merci encore!


----------



## decoris (15 Mars 2003)

tant que j'y suis, comment fait on pour écrire du texte en couleur dans latex???? je n'y arrive pas...
c'est bien la commande \textcolor[]{..........}?
je ne sais pas quoi mettre entre les []..


----------



## Lupin sansei (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par decus:</font><hr /> * tant que j'y suis, comment fait on pour écrire du texte en couleur dans latex???? je n'y arrive pas...
c'est bien la commande \textcolor[]{..........}?
je ne sais pas quoi mettre entre les []..  * 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai pas mon bouquin latex sous les yeux, masi t'as pas essayé "yellow" "red" etc..?


----------



## decoris (16 Mars 2003)

ben si, justement... il parait qu'il faut mettre le code couleur précis, mais quand la roue colorée apparait et que je clique à un endroit, le code couleur n'apparait pas...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (27 Mars 2003)

Alors, tu peux trouver un autre loficiel de graphisme qui te permettera d'avoir le code couleur de la couleur que tu veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ensuite, reste à savoir en quel code il veut sa couleur, mais je pense que c'est de l'hexadécimal ...


----------

